# صيانه المعدات الثقيله



## مؤمن عاشور (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو من كل الأعضاء الذين لديهم خبره في صيانه المعدات الثقيله المشاركه لانه موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى العزيز يعنى عايز كتب فى المجال دة ام خبره عمليه ..


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ماهر
لو تستطيع المشاركه بالإثنين فلك جزيل الشكر
هذا الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه إلي


----------



## محمود صفاالله (6 يوليو 2009)

ياريت المهندس ماهر يشارك بكتب في المجال ده.....وله جزيل الشكر علي الاهتمام


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

يا رات يا جماعه تحدده شويه معنى معدات ثقيله (اوناشولا مرافق) وكمان تفيدونى شخصيا شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## maxpop (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاتة المعدات الثقيلة تشمل ( الحفارت - الوادر - الاوناش - مضخة الخرسنة) ولكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## حسن يحيي حسن احمد (8 يناير 2010)

صيانه المعدات الثقيله (حفارات - لوادر - بلدوزرات - جريدارات - اوناش بصفه المعدات التى تسخدم الانظمه الهبدروليكه فى اعمال تحريك التربه او اى عمل اخر ) تنقسم الى :
1- الصيانه الدوريه ( مثل صيانه 500 ساعه - صيانه الف ساعه ......الخ تغير الزيوت (المحرك -الترنسميشن - الهيدروليك ....)) 
2- العمرات مثل عمرات المحركات الديزل - عمرات فتيس اللوادر او الجريدرات - طلمبات هيدروليك او محركات هيدروليك 
3- اعطال طارئه مثل عطل فى حركه معينه او تسريب زيت او حدوث سخونه ......الخ 
وكل نوع او طراز من المعدات له صيانات خاصه توصى بها الشركه المصعنه لذلك ان ارت الاستفاده حدد بدقه ماذا تريد وسوف ارد عليك حيث اننى متخصص فى هذا المجال ولدى خبره جيده


----------



## king.khadawy (18 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم انا مهتم بالمجال ونفسى اخد فيه دورات كورسات او حتى الاقى مراجع مبسطة لتعلم هذا المجال الى يفيدنى جزاه الله كل خير ياريت اللى يعرف مكان فى مصر يقول


----------



## احمد عامر (19 يناير 2010)

فيه دورة يوم الاحد القادم في مركز التدريب علي المعدات الثقيله في العاشر من رمضان
اتصلوا عليهم وانتوا تعرفوا واطلبوا تكلموا مدام رضا هي اللي ماسكة الدورات


----------



## عمرو جبيلى (16 مارس 2010)

*مركز التدريب علي المعدات الثقيله في العاشر من رمضان يعطي الدورة في ستة شهور 
الا يوجد مركز اسرع منه 
*


----------



## asef (25 مايو 2010)

الدورات بمركز المعدات ا لثقيلة بالعاشرمن رمضان مدتها 3 اسابيع فقط جمال زكى


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (31 مايو 2010)

اخواني الكرام .......
الموضوع مهم جدا و انا اعمل في معدات صينية لوادر فوتون دوازر بينج بو و تريلات شناكسي و فوتون و جريدرات اكس ام جي و ايضا هراسات فوتون مستعد لتبادل الخبرات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي محسن شالف (1 يونيو 2010)

اريد عناعطال مولد الديزل وكيفية لاصلاح وشكرا


----------



## علي محسن شالف (1 يونيو 2010)

اريد عن اعطال مولد الديزل وكيفية لاصلاح وشكرا


----------



## ابو هيبه (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا لا شئ عن الفرق بين الهيدروستاتيك والهيدروديناميك


----------



## ابو هيبه (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا لا اعرف شئ عن الفرق بين الهيدروستاتيك والهيدروديناميك


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (1 يونيو 2010)

علي محسن شالف قال:


> اريد عن اعطال مولد الديزل وكيفية لاصلاح وشكرا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t188774-2.html


----------



## قناوي بسيوني (1 يونيو 2010)

ارجو لو في مرجع لصيانة المعدات الثقيلة تمدونا بيه


----------



## amnshsh (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ادعو الله ان تكون هذه الروابط مفيدة

1- أساسيات قدرة الموائع

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys113.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl113.pdf

2-نظم هيدروليكية ونيوماتية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys121.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysn121.pdf

3- مكونات هيدروليكية / نيوماتية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys124.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl124.pdf

4- هيدروليكا كهربية

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys211.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl211.pdf

5- وحدات التحكم المنطقي المبرمج

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys222.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl222.pdf

6- هيدروليكيا المعدات المتنقلة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys223.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl223.pdf

7- هيدروليكا تناسبية ومؤارزة

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...pdf/sys224.pdf
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/me...df/sysl224.pdf​


----------



## bedoo54 (5 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز اليك رابط منتدي متخصص بالمعدات الثقيلة
نتمني لك الاستفادة
http://www.ebiedyousif.net/vb


----------



## كريم نبيل عبدالله (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## bedoo54 (25 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء يمكنكم تحميل العديد من الكتب والدورات في المعدات الثقيلة من هنا
http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/f42.html


----------



## ahmedpolla (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكؤراااااااااااااا


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

إخواني الكرام 
انتظرو موضوعي القادم إن شاء الله عن
صيانة المعدات الثقيلة
ولكم مني كل الشكر


----------



## king.khadawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا جماعة وياريت معلومات اكتر عن دورات معهد العاشر


----------



## ابراهيم العتر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## الفيومي جولدن (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى العزيز العزيز نرجو بعض الجدول لعمل الصيانة وتحديد الوقت لعمل العمرات


----------



## اسلام شيتوس (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ياجماعه ياريت اللى عنده كتاب او معلومات عن محرك HEUi
يبعتها ضرورى


----------



## محمد على جلال (20 ديسمبر 2010)

انت عايز جداول الصيانة الدورية والا الوقائية
لازم تحدد الماركة والطراز


----------



## ابومحمـد (28 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله وبعد

انا فعلا اسمع ان هذا المركز مهم جدااا
وبيأنى شباب من خارج الشرقية يدربو فيه

اخوكم محمود ابو محمد


----------



## محمد فوزي رشاد (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين
الرجاء شرح موضح للجير الاتوماتك للفورك لفت وكذالك الجير العادي بالاضافه الى شرح كيفيه عمل محول العزم 
وطريقه فصل ووصل الحركه الى الجير الاتوماتك.
ولكم تحياتي وكل الشكر ولاحترام


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engin.Mohammed (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ياريت اى حد عنده معلومات عن دورات مركز العاشر من رمضان فى المعادت الثقيله يقولهلنا مثل 1-اسم المركز كامل 2-سعر هذه الدوره "معدات ثقيله" 3- مدتها هام جدا ياباش مهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فادي علي ذيب (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ممممممممممممممممم


----------



## a_aseda (18 مارس 2014)

السادة اعضاء المنتدي
لكل المصريين ( مهندسين - فنيين - مبتدئين) 
البرنامج القومي للتدريب من اجل التاهيل - مجلس التدريب الصناعي - وزارة التجارة والصناعة
يمنح المصريين منح تدريبية في العديد من المجالات والتخصصات منها (بدون مقابل)
1- دورة تشغيل المعدات الثقيلة لمدة 6 اسابيع يمنح فيها من يجتاز اختبار نهاية الدورة رخصة تشغيل معدة معتمد
2- دورة صيانة المعدات الثقيلة لمدة 12 اسبوع 
أ- يحصل المتدرب علي ملابس تدريب 
ب- مدة التدريب 12 اسبوع لمدة 300 ساعة تشمل 60 يوم تدريبي
ج- فى نهاية الدورة يحصل المتدرب على شهادة صيانة وميكانيكا المعدات الثقيلة
د- شهادة المركز معتمدة من وزارة الاسكان ويمكن لحاملها اعتمادها من وزارة الخارجيه
هـ- التدريب يشمل جميع انواع اجزاء صيانة وميكانيكا المعدات الثقيلة
والتي تشمل:-
- ورشة المحركات واجزاء التبريد والتكييف
- ورشة العربة السفلي ( اجزاء الحركة – ورشة الكاوتش – ورشة الفرامل ) 
- ورشة الهيدروليك ( الزيوت – الصمامات – الطلمبات (فك وتجميع) – الاسطوانات الهيدروليك)
- ورشة الكهرباء ( دوائر الكهرباء – الكلاكس – الاشارات – المارش والدينامو (فك وتركيب))
- كل ما سبق يشمل استخدام اجهزة الاختبار وتشخيص الاعطال والفك والتجميع.
يقدم حافز حضور خلال الدورة

الأوراق المطلوبة للتقديم​

صورة بطاقة الرقم القومي.
صورة من آخر مؤهل دراسي

خطوات التقديم للالتحاق بالدورات التدريبية بالبرنامج​

ملء استمارة طلب الحصول على تدريب - يمكن الحصول عليها من الرابط التالي ITC
الموقع itcegypt.eg
استكمال الأوراق المطلوبة للتقديم.
إرسال الأوراق المطلوبة إلى مجلس التدريب الصناعي عن طريق أحد الوسائل التاليه :
البريد الإلكتروني [email protected]
بريدياَ إلى مقر المجلس الكائن في: 1195 كورنيش النيل مبنى اتحاد الصناعات الدور الرابع
تسليمها باليد في مقر المجلس - 1195 كورنيش النيل . مبني اتحاد الصناعات المصرية . الدور الرابع . - القاهرة
للاستفسار علي التليفون / *08004620462*
*او الخط الساخن / 16456*


----------



## zen1981 (4 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله 
اخوتي انا عندي شيول CAT950G لم يعد يعمل عند تدوير المحرك يعطي صافرة انذار ويظهر هذا الرمز serv code 4676.9


----------

